# Polled or Horned? Pictures



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sire is Polled... What do you guys think on the kids? I've made my guess but I would love a 2nd opinion.

Buck ~ I *think* he is horned









































Doe ~ I *think* she is polled


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Not that I'm good at this at all but..... I think he is polled and she is horned. I have absolutely no experience w this though....I have boers, they are all horned. Lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How old are these kids?

I've had 7 kids here all sired by my polled buck, 3 polled kids with my polled doe and 2 horned/2 polled from my horned doe..... I could tell at birth that the triplets were polled because they had "short fuzz" on round heads, of the quads, the buckling had pointy bumps at 10 days and the smaller doe had pointy bumps at 3 weeks...the other 2 who are polled have small bumps but are round and the skin slides over them.

Going by the pics, it appears that the buckling is polled.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I think (but I am a newbie) that the buckling is polled, and the doeling might be too but I'm not as sure as I am on the buckling.

This is the head of a buckling born here last month. He was polled:









And this is his twin sister, who was horned:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

They are 2 days old. I'm apparently terrible at guessing!!! Out of 6 kids I've only guessed 1 right! LOL

These kids are SO TINY! Girl doesn't have any bumps yet and the buck has VERY tiny bumps. Don't feel "round" like the 1 polled buck I had.. but it could be just how TINY he is.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the buck is polled and the doe is horned... Here are my pics... I think one is polled and one is horned:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I sure hope the boy is polled! I'll let you know when I eventually figure it out


----------

